# Which Way Should The Slide Out Seals Be Turned?



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm doing some maintenance on our 28BHS and in the process of cleaning the slide out seals I notice that the front is rolled in half way up while the rear is rolled in the full length. The top seal was also half in, half out. Which way should I make sure they are (in or out) after I clean them and apply the slide seal conditioner I got from CW?

Thanks Outbackers!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

When I have the slides out I make sure the rubber seals are out.

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You should probally put the slide out and clean the 3 sides, wax them and use a seal slide conditioner on the seals. That prevents the seals from sticking to the slide out so they will "flip" the correct way. A slide topper is a good way to keep stuff off the roof of the slide out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lip out when the slide is deployed. Either way is fine when the slide is stowed.


----------

